# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمکک ! پردیس شریف یا کالج در انگلیس ؟

## kimiasbg

سلام به همه
به راهنماییتون نیاز دارم رتبه 10000 رشته ریاضی هستم . میخاستم ببینم برای پردیس های دانشگاه های معتبر شانس دارم یا نه ؟؟ ( ساکن تهرانم ) 
و یه سوال دیگه حالا به فرض این که شانس پردیس هم داشته باشم ادامه تحصیل تو کالج های انگلیس هم تو انتخابام هست ... بهتره الان برم یا بعد لیسانس ؟
آیلتس هم دارم زبانم فوله ...
پس شد .... 1) پردیس قبول میشم یا نه ؟ 2) پردیس بهتر یا کالج در انگلستان ؟
مرسی همکاریتون  :Yahoo (1): 
پ.ن : هزینه هم اصلا برام نیست کیفیت مهمه

----------


## mohaa_mad

پردیس دانشگاه شریف که کیش هست بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی دانشجو میگیره

----------


## imaginedragon

فک کنم همه پردیس های دانشگاه های برتر و بتونی بری ولی دانشگاه های مزخرف ایران کجا انگلیس کجا به نظرم وقتتو ایران به هدر نده برترین دانشگاه اینجا هم در مقایسه به تومور هیچه

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

*معمولا افرادی در تحصیل  خارج کشور موفق هستند که در کشور خودشون جزو افراد برتر و سرامدان اموزشی باشند*

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> سلام به همه
> به راهنماییتون نیاز دارم رتبه 10000 رشته ریاضی هستم . میخاستم ببینم برای پردیس های دانشگاه های معتبر شانس دارم یا نه ؟؟ ( ساکن تهرانم ) 
> و یه سوال دیگه حالا به فرض این که شانس پردیس هم داشته باشم ادامه تحصیل تو کالج های انگلیس هم تو انتخابام هست ... بهتره الان برم یا بعد لیسانس ؟
> آیلتس هم دارم زبانم فوله ...
> پس شد .... 1) پردیس قبول میشم یا نه ؟ 2) پردیس بهتر یا کالج در انگلستان ؟
> مرسی همکاریتون 
> پ.ن : هزینه هم اصلا برام نیست کیفیت مهمه


مورد اول رو که بهتره بگم چه رشته؟ ینی میخواید هر رشته ای شد قبول بشید؟علاقه ای چیزی نسبت به رشته خاصی ندارید؟
همینجوری که بخواید قبول شید اره فقط عمران پردیس شریف قبول میشید.البته امیرکبیر اکثرنشو قبولید .ولی فک میکنم درست نباشه اینجوری انتخاب رشته کردن که هر جا و هر چی شد برم.

در مورد سوال دومیتون هم خب بگید چه دانشگاهی .درسته رتبه ی شریف هم حدود 300 400 هست تو جهان ولی قرار نیست که همه دانشگاه های انگلیس و در همه رشته هاش از ایران بهتر باشن. 
یه خرده دقیقتر و عاقلانه تر و بر اساس تحقیق تصمیم بگیرید نه اینکه هر چی شد خوبه.

----------


## kimiasbg

> *معمولا افرادی در تحصیل  خارج کشور موفق هستند که در کشور خودشون جزو افراد برتر و سرامدان اموزشی باشند*


ینی میخای بگی من ضعیفم ؟  :Yahoo (4): )) من به کنکور ایران اعتقادی ندارم خیلیم نخوندم براش وقتی میتونم خیلی راحت تر پردیس و حتی خارج از کشور تحصیل کنم چرا چرتا پرتایی رو بخونم که هفته بعد کنکور یادم بره  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## kimiasbg

> مورد اول رو که بهتره بگم چه رشته؟ ینی میخواید هر رشته ای شد قبول بشید؟علاقه ای چیزی نسبت به رشته خاصی ندارید؟
> همینجوری که بخواید قبول شید اره فقط عمران پردیس شریف قبول میشید.البته امیرکبیر اکثرنشو قبولید .ولی فک میکنم درست نباشه اینجوری انتخاب رشته کردن که هر جا و هر چی شد برم.
> 
> در مورد سوال دومیتون هم خب بگید چه دانشگاهی .درسته رتبه ی شریف هم حدود 300 400 هست تو جهان ولی قرار نیست که همه دانشگاه های انگلیس و در همه رشته هاش از ایران بهتر باشن. 
> یه خرده دقیقتر و عاقلانه تر و بر اساس تحقیق تصمیم بگیرید نه اینکه هر چی شد خوبه.


نه عزیزم من رشته مد نظرم کامپیوتر یا آی تی هست فقط هم میخام اگر ایران باشم از دانشگاه معتبر مدرک بگیرم اگر هم بخوام برم انگلیس باید یک سال کالجو طی کنم و بعد از اون و پاس شدن درساش میتونم به دانشگاه های برترش مثل اکسفورد و کمبریج اپلای کنم

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> ینی میخای بگی من ضعیفم ؟ )) من به کنکور ایران اعتقادی ندارم خیلیم نخوندم براش وقتی میتونم خیلی راحت تر پردیس و حتی خارج از کشور تحصیل کنم چرا چرتا پرتایی رو بخونم که هفته بعد کنکور یادم بره )


*اصلا بحث ضعیف بودن شما نیست . من خودم در حال حاضر از شما خیلی خیلی ضعیف ترم ! من طبق تجربه گفتم . طبق دیده ها وشنیده هام  افرادی  موفق هستند که تو ایران تاپ باشن مخصوصا ریاضیا! شما اطمینان خاطر داشته باش کنکور ایران قابل قبوله! تمامی افراد برتر کنکور تو همه جا برتر هستند! نمونشم شریفیا. همشون رتبه برتر میشن . شریف میخونن بعدشم بهترین دانشگاه های دنیا*

----------


## kimiasbg

> *اصلا بحث ضعیف بودن شما نیست . من خودم در حال حاضر از شما خیلی خیلی ضعیف ترم ! من طبق تجربه گفتم . طبق دیده ها وشنیده هام  افرادی  موفق هستند که تو ایران تاپ باشن مخصوصا ریاضیا! شما اطمینان خاطر داشته باش کنکور ایران قابل قبوله! تمامی افراد برتر کنکور تو همه جا برتر هستند! نمونشم شریفیا. همشون رتبه برتر میشن . شریف میخونن بعدشم بهترین دانشگاه های دنیا*


خب عزیزم مگه کمبریج و اکسفورد چنتا ادم داره که تو ایران کنکور داده باشن   :Yahoo (4): )) من اگر هم بخوام برم باید کالج رو بگذرونم و با توجه به اینکه  ریاضیات ایران معمولا قوی تره و منم زبان خوبه شانسم برای دوره کارشناسی  اونجا بالا میره ... اون هایی هم که شریف میخونن حتما راه دستشون نیست که  امریکا یا کشورهای خوب برن چون پذیرش تو کارشناسی پول و زبان فول میخاد پس  فک نکن برای تقویت پایه میرن شریف  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> خب عزیزم مگه کمبریج و اکسفورد چنتا ادم داره که تو ایران کنکور داده باشن  )) من اگر هم بخوام برم باید کالج رو بگذرونم و با توجه به اینکه  ریاضیات ایران معمولا قوی تره و منم زبان خوبه شانسم برای دوره کارشناسی  اونجا بالا میره ... اون هایی هم که شریف میخونن حتما راه دستشون نیست که  امریکا یا کشورهای خوب برن چون پذیرش تو کارشناسی پول و زبان فول میخاد پس  فک نکن برای تقویت پایه میرن شریف


*فقط میتونم بگم یه مقدار از منابع مطلع تحقیق کن.شما اصلا از سوابق تحصیلی  افراد ایرانی مشغول تحصیل در اکسفورد رو دیدید ؟؟*

----------


## kimiasbg

> *فقط میتونم بگم یه مقدار از منابع مطلع تحقیق کن.شما اصلا از سوابق تحصیلی  افراد ایرانی مشغول تحصیل در اکسفورد رو دیدید ؟؟*


عزیزم اکثر ایرانی ها از مقطع کارشناسی ارشد وارد دانشگاه های اونور میشن چون اون دانشگاه ها بورسشون میکنن ولی من قضیم فرق داره میخام از کارشناسی برم

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> نه عزیزم من رشته مد نظرم کامپیوتر یا آی تی هست فقط هم میخام اگر ایران باشم از دانشگاه معتبر مدرک بگیرم اگر هم بخوام برم انگلیس باید یک سال کالجو طی کنم و بعد از اون و پاس شدن درساش میتونم به دانشگاه های برترش مثل اکسفورد و کمبریج اپلای کنم


اها این یه چیزی که میگید کامپیوترو دوس دارید.
پردیس شریف که نمیارید.امیرکبیر شاید .
حدودی اینجا میتونید ببینید:
کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه براساس رشته و دانشگاه
و اون یکی هم :در مورد قبول شدن توی این دانشگاه ها توی لیسانس خیلی نمیدونم.زبانتون که خوبه بهتره تو ی دپارتمان های کامپیوترشون شرایطو ببینید.اگه میگید همین دانشگاه ها  میشه که خیلی خوبه.حتمن برید.( دانشگاه هایی که اونجا دیدید رتبه جهانیشون توی کامپیوتر زیر 200 مثلن باشن خیلی خوبن و فک میکنم مناسب)

----------


## kimiasbg

> اها این یه چیزی که میگید کامپیوترو دوس دارید.
> پردیس شریف که نمیارید.امیرکبیر شاید .
> حدودی اینجا میتونید ببینید:
> کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه براساس رشته و دانشگاه
> و اون یکی هم :در مورد قبول شدن توی این دانشگاه ها توی لیسانس خیلی نمیدونم.زبانتون که خوبه بهتره تو ی دپارتمان های کامپیوترشون شرایطو ببینید.اگه میگید همین دانشگاه ها  میشه که خیلی خوبه.حتمن برید.( دانشگاه هایی که اونجا دیدید رتبه جهانیشون توی کامپیوتر زیر 200 مثلن باشن خیلی خوبن و فک میکنم مناسب)


به من گفتن تا 20 هزار شانس دارن شریف قبول شن چون اکثر افراد از پس هزینه هاش بر نمیان و انتخاب نمیکنن ولی مشکل اینه که کیشه و من اب و هواشو دوست ندارم ....

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> به من گفتن تا 20 هزار شانس دارن شریف قبول شن چون اکثر افراد از پس هزینه هاش بر نمیان و انتخاب نمیکنن ولی مشکل اینه که کیشه و من اب و هواشو دوست ندارم ....


فک میکنم دوتا پردیس داره شریف
اونی که تو تهرانه فقط 4تا رشته پذیرش داره.اونجا رو رتبتون فاصله داره.ولی کیش اره قبول میشید

----------


## kimiasbg

> فک میکنم دوتا پردیس داره شریف
> اونی که تو تهرانه فقط 4تا رشته پذیرش داره.اونجا رو رتبتون فاصله داره.ولی کیش اره قبول میشید


نه فقط همون کیشه فک کنم حالا بحثم کلا رو شریف نبود همه دانشگاه های دولتی تهران پردیس دارن اکثرا

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> نه فقط همون کیشه فک کنم حالا بحثم کلا رو شریف نبود همه دانشگاه های دولتی تهران پردیس دارن اکثرا


دانشگاه صنعتی شریف - پردیس های دانشگاه 
نمیدونم کدوم دانشگاه های دیگه جز شریف و امیرکبیر پردیس دارن ولی همون سایتی که بالا گفتم میشه حدودی روی رتبه های قبولیش حساب کرد ابته نه دقیق 1000 دو هزار تا اینور اونور داره

----------


## M.NABI.Z

راستی به نظرم یه بار دیگه شرایط اون دانشگاه  های انگلیس رو که میگید چک کنید برا لیسانس
انشالا که بشه

----------


## kimiasbg

> راستی به نظرم یه بار دیگه شرایط اون دانشگاه  های انگلیس رو که میگید چک کنید برا لیسانس
> انشالا که بشه


چک کردم خیلی وقته وکیل گرفتم اونجا براشون نمرات دبیرستان و نمره آیلتس ( 7)  مهمه که من بهترین نمره ها ( دیپ 19/45 پیش 19/21)  رو داشتم  و تو مدرسه بین المللی مهدوی که سیستم ib رو داره درس خوندم که برای اونا معتبره ولی خب بازم دو دل بودم چون بالاخره جو جدیده و آدم یکم سختشه

----------


## rezaazimi

بستگی داره به کالج مرد نظر . اگه اکسفورد یا کمبریج یا کالج سلطنتیه باید بری اما کالج کمیونیتی وست ساید ارزششو نداره !!!!!! 

حواستم باشه از چیزی که فکر میکنی سخت تره . هم ورود به کالج هم درس خوندن تو کالج

----------


## kimiasbg

> فقط سه تا نکته
> 1.داری یک دستی بدی؟
> 2.رفتی انگلیس اونجا آرمان های عمام یادت نره
> 3.عکس بگیر بفرس ما اسکی بریم


اصن نفهمیدم چی گفتی ولی باشه

----------


## kimiasbg

> بستگی داره به کالج مرد نظر . اگه اکسفورد یا کمبریج یا کالج سلطنتیه باید بری اما کالج کمیونیتی وست ساید ارزششو نداره !!!!!! 
> 
> حواستم باشه از چیزی که فکر میکنی سخت تره . هم ورود به کالج هم درس خوندن تو کالج


وقتی بدونی تحصیلت نتیجه میده و مدرکت معتبره و همچنین در عین حال لذت میری سختیش شیرین میشه

----------


## rezaazimi

کاملا باهات موافقم تو این مورد 
خودمم خیلی دوست دارم usmle رو بدم

راستی این تصویبیه جدید برات مشکل ساز نشه که اجازه خروج رو برای مشمولان خدمت نمیده ؟

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> کاملا باهات موافقم تو این مورد 
> خودمم خیلی دوست دارم usmle رو بدم
> 
> راستی این تصویبیه جدید برات مشکل ساز نشه که اجازه خروج رو برای مشمولان خدمت نمیده ؟


مشمولان خدمت

 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> چک کردم خیلی وقته وکیل گرفتم اونجا براشون نمرات دبیرستان و نمره آیلتس ( 7)  مهمه که من بهترین نمره ها ( دیپ 19/45 پیش 19/21)  رو داشتم  و تو مدرسه بین المللی مهدوی که سیستم ib رو داره درس خوندم که برای اونا معتبره ولی خب بازم دو دل بودم چون بالاخره جو جدیده و آدم یکم سختشه


اگه همه چیز امادست و میشه چرا که نه؟
فک میکنم با جوش عادت کنید(یه جوری میگم انگار یه عمر اونجا بودم :Yahoo (50): 
  )
موفق باشید

----------


## kimiasbg

> اگه همه چیز امادست و میشه چرا که نه؟
> فک میکنم با جوش عادت کنید(یه جوری میگم انگار یه عمر اونجا بودم
>   )
> موفق باشید


اره خب شاید برا بعضیا ساده باشه ولی من چون شخصیتم یه جوریه که زور رو قبول نمیکنم بخاطر همین دچار تردید شدم ! 
بابام میگفت یا بهترین دانشگاه های اینجا قبول میشی یا خارج میفرستمت انتخاب دیگه ای نیست   :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## lily7

قانون جدید برای خدمن اومده .
اگه معاف باشی میتونی بری وگرنه طبق قانون جدید آقایون مشمول نمیتونن برن دیگه !
قبلا میشد ولی از امسال نه .

----------


## rezaazimi

اره متاسفانه رفتنم یکمی سخت شده ...

ایلتس چند ؟ بعد اکادمیک یا جنرال ؟

----------


## kimiasbg

> اره متاسفانه رفتنم یکمی سخت شده ...
> 
> ایلتس چند ؟ بعد اکادمیک یا جنرال ؟


جنرال دیگه ... 7

----------


## kimiasbg

> قانون جدید برای خدمن اومده .
> اگه معاف باشی میتونی بری وگرنه طبق قانون جدید آقایون مشمول نمیتونن برن دیگه !
> قبلا میشد ولی از امسال نه .


آقا نیستم

----------


## rezaazimi

برای تحصیل باید اکادمیک داشته باشی .
و فک کنم رو ۷ این پا اون پا میکنن 
من ۸ دارم ( دروغ میگم ۷.۵ دارم ) فک کنم برای کالجای خوب باید ۸ بیاری

----------


## M.NABI.Z

دارم هی علامت تعجب میدم منظورم همینه دیگه.ایشون خدمت ندارن

----------


## rezaazimi

ببین اکادمیک رو لازم داری 
من ۷.۵ دارم این یارو که ثبت نام میکنه میگه ۸ لازمه

----------


## rezaazimi

روش های دیگه به جز ویزا دانشجویی هم هست !

----------


## kimiasbg

> برای تحصیل باید اکادمیک داشته باشی .
> و فک کنم رو ۷ این پا اون پا میکنن 
> من ۸ دارم ( دروغ میگم ۷.۵ دارم ) فک کنم برای کالجای خوب باید ۸ بیاری


اون برای دو سال پیش بود الان میتونم بالاتر بگیرم

----------


## JOEY_DEX

ایرانیایی که تو اون دانشگاه ها درس میخونن یا تو ایران در دانشگاه ها عالی درس می خوندن یا از15سالگی با اسمبلی کد میزدند و معماری کامپیوتر رو فول بودند و یا حداقل  پنجاه صفحه پر توzon-hداشتن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mary1995

عزیزم تو بری از ایران بیرون میفهمی اوضاعت چطوره.
دوحالت داره:1-تو اونجا رو بیش از این کشور دوست خواهی داشت 2-غیر ازاین و در بدترین حالت برمیگردی.
حالا کالج سخت باشه یا اسون،تو واسه اونجا موندن و هدفای خودت به اندازه یه دانشجوی آکسفوردی یا هرچی تلاش میکنی.من اگه پدر مادرم پول داشتن میرفتم.اینجا بد نیستا،اما دیر نتیجه میده.
با این چیزایی ک گفتی اوضات عالیه.شک نکن که بری.
بعد هم matchشدن با جو زمان میبره و اولش سخته فقط.بعدم ذهنیتتو مثبت کنی حله.اعتماد بنفستو بالا ببر و...
دوست عزیزم امیدوارم هرچه زودتر بری اونجا.
نیای بعد یه هفته بگی چطور برا نود وهفت شرو کنم
 :Yahoo (31):

----------


## kimiasbg

> عزیزم تو بری از ایران بیرون میفهمی اوضاعت چطوره.
> دوحالت داره:1-تو اونجا رو بیش از این کشور دوست خواهی داشت 2-غیر ازاین و در بدترین حالت برمیگردی.
> حالا کالج سخت باشه یا اسون،تو واسه اونجا موندن و هدفای خودت به اندازه یه دانشجوی آکسفوردی یا هرچی تلاش میکنی.من اگه پدر مادرم پول داشتن میرفتم.اینجا بد نیستا،اما دیر نتیجه میده.
> با این چیزایی ک گفتی اوضات عالیه.شک نکن که بری.
> بعد هم matchشدن با جو زمان میبره و اولش سخته فقط.بعدم ذهنیتتو مثبت کنی حله.اعتماد بنفستو بالا ببر و...
> دوست عزیزم امیدوارم هرچه زودتر بری اونجا.
> نیای بعد یه هفته بگی چطور برا نود وهفت شرو کنم


مرسی اره خودم نگران مچ شدن هستم ... نه بابا من عمرا پشت کنکور نمیمونم  ممنون از راهنمایی

----------


## Mary1995

> مرسی اره خودم نگران مچ شدن هستم ... نه بابا من عمرا پشت کنکور نمیمونم  ممنون از راهنمایی


من ک خودم نمیتونم برم.و نرفتم.ولی امیدوارم واقن راهنمایی کرده باشم
با چند نفر دوس میشی اونجا،و اگ فامیل باشن ک چ خوب اگ نیستن هم برنامه ریزی کن مهارتاتو بالا ببری.کتابای روانشناسی بخون، ورزش کن،پیش یه مشاور برو ازش کمک بخواه برا اونجا رفتن...خودتو اماده کن حسابی.
بازم امیدوارم نبینمت  تو ایران :Yahoo (4):

----------


## kimiasbg

up

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام به همه
> به راهنماییتون نیاز دارم رتبه 10000 رشته ریاضی هستم . میخاستم ببینم برای پردیس های دانشگاه های معتبر شانس دارم یا نه ؟؟ ( ساکن تهرانم ) 
> و یه سوال دیگه حالا به فرض این که شانس پردیس هم داشته باشم ادامه تحصیل تو کالج های انگلیس هم تو انتخابام هست ... بهتره الان برم یا بعد لیسانس ؟
> آیلتس هم دارم زبانم فوله ...
> پس شد .... 1) پردیس قبول میشم یا نه ؟ 2) پردیس بهتر یا کالج در انگلستان ؟
> مرسی همکاریتون 
> پ.ن : هزینه هم اصلا برام نیست کیفیت مهمه


درود

با در نظر گرفتن شرایطتتون ، به نظر بنده تشریف ببرید همون کالج در UK و در رشته مورد نظرتون تحصیل کنید  :Yahoo (76): 
البته برای رشته های مهندسی دانشگاه ها یا کشورهای بهتر دیگه ای هم میتونید برید که خب انتخابتون بین پردیس و UK بود دیگه

موفق باشید

----------


## kimiasbg

> درود
> 
> با در نظر گرفتن شرایطتتون ، به نظر بنده تشریف ببرید همون کالج در UK و در رشته مورد نظرتون تحصیل کنید 
> البته برای رشته های مهندسی دانشگاه ها یا کشورهای بهتر دیگه ای هم میتونید برید که خب انتخابتون بین پردیس و UK بود دیگه
> 
> موفق باشید


کجاها مثلا

----------


## saj8jad

> کجاها مثلا


شما شرایطتتون رو نگفتین + اینکه چه رشته ای مد نظرتونه

----------


## kimiasbg

up

----------


## Alir3zaa

حالا روی انگلیس هم گیر نده زیاد 
دانشگاه های خوب دیگه هم هست. مثلا آلمان هم خوبه...
نگران آلمانی بلد نبودن هم نباش. توی مقطع لیسانس یا Bachelor بیشتر به انگلیسی درس میدن که بلدی
یکی از دانشگاه های خوبشون برای کامپیوتر دانشگاه Saarbruken هست. ادعا میکنن جزو 10 تا اول هستن تو این رشته
یکی رو میشناسم که برای لیسانس رفت اونجا و خیلی هم راضی بود
اگه خواستی باهاش صحبت کنی بگو تا آیدی اش رو بهت بدم

----------


## mohaa_mad

کالج انگلستان(یا کشوری مثل کانادا) بهتره.
 پردیس شریف کیشه و معلوم نیست سطح علمیش چقدره. به فرض اینکه سطح علمیش هم خوب باشه دانشجوهاش در حد شریف نیستن که.
یه نگاهی هم به applyabroad بندازید.

----------


## rezaazimi

ولی میگم اینکه چه کالجی هست خیلی مهمه ...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kimiasbg

> حالا روی انگلیس هم گیر نده زیاد 
> دانشگاه های خوب دیگه هم هست. مثلا آلمان هم خوبه...
> نگران آلمانی بلد نبودن هم نباش. توی مقطع لیسانس یا Bachelor بیشتر به انگلیسی درس میدن که بلدی
> یکی از دانشگاه های خوبشون برای کامپیوتر دانشگاه Saarbruken هست. ادعا میکنن جزو 10 تا اول هستن تو این رشته
> یکی رو میشناسم که برای لیسانس رفت اونجا و خیلی هم راضی بود
> اگه خواستی باهاش صحبت کنی بگو تا آیدی اش رو بهت بدم


اره اگه بگید ممنون میشم

----------

